# 10B8 Upgrade - flashing message



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

Has anybody else experienced (and more importantly resolved) the following problem:

While watching a show (whether live or recorded), a message screen pops up for about 1/2 second every 5 to 7 minutes. It goes quickly, but I think it is an access card warning. This is happening on both DVRs in the house

I also have had repeated occasssions where each of them have gone balck with an access card message which is resolved with a system reset. Though, that is no helpful when it happens during recording when we are not home.

uuuuggggghhhhh. I miss my DTV Tivo unit!!


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

LVESQ said:


> While watching a show (whether live or recorded), a message screen pops up for about 1/2 second every 5 to 7 minutes. It goes quickly, but I think it is an access card warning. This is happening on both DVRs in the house
> 
> I also have had repeated occasssions where each of them have gone balck with an access card message which is resolved with a system reset. Though, that is no helpful when it happens during recording when we are not home.
> 
> ...


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

The flashing message goes so fast, it is hard to read it all. It starts by saying "Replace access card . . . " 
Last night, all sorts of things were going on. Freezing during playback requiring restart. Flashing message. On one of my units, I did a forced download again. The result was that I no longer had the new version. I don't know if that will take care of the problems or not.
Suggestions?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You did a 02468 and it "downgraded" ?

What version does it say now?

I would say pull the power plug. Let it sit for about 5 minutes.
Pull the access card.

Put the access card back in.
Restart the system.


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

Well . . at least I think it downgraded. I did not check the verion number (will do so when I get home). BUT, the "slip" function disappeared which I took to be a sure sign.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

What I think is odd is that is happening on more then one DVR at your house. Are the both R15's?


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

Yep. Both are. Any chance it is related to the fact that I did a forced download on them to get the update?


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

So, it is now clear that it is something in the updgrade. The machine that "downgraded" is working fine now. None of the bugs. I guess I will try to re-download the uprade - if it will do it - and see if it comes out ok. I have not seen anybody else complaining of the same problem.


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

Yet another update - my untempt to upgrade again failed. It went through the process, but did not get 10B8. It got 103A. Maybe they know the bugs and have stopped distributing it?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

LVESQ said:


> Maybe they know the bugs and have stopped distributing it?


You seem to be the only one seeing these particular bugs. I don't think they would stop distributing the upgrade based on that. I want to say that somethings wrong with your particular box, but it's odd that you're seeing it on two units. That's strange!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LVESQ said:


> Yet another update - my untempt to upgrade again failed. It went through the process, but did not get 10B8. It got 103A. Maybe they know the bugs and have stopped distributing it?


Ok, you have the Phillps model. That is the correct version number for that unit. They haven't sent the upgrade to those units yet and we don't know what the verison number is yet. If your other R15 got the 10B8 then it's a Humax. Right now don't waste your time with the 02468 code on the Phillps because the software isn't out there yet.


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, you have the Phillps model. That is the correct version number for that unit. They haven't sent the upgrade to those units yet and we don't know what the verison number is yet. If your other R15 got the 10B8 then it's a Humax. Right now don't waste your time with the 02468 code on the Phillps because the software isn't out there yet.


Just to be clear, I do not have the Philips model. In fact, I 02468 downloaded the new software to both of my units. Both of them started to show the same problems (as described above). I tried the 02468 again on ONE of them to see if that would fix the problem. It downloaded the older version. I tried again. No change. So, on one unit, I am back to old version with no problems (other than the softwares design limitations) and one unit with the new version with varous ongoing problems.

Thanks for your thoughts, but a solution remains unknow.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LVESQ said:


> Yet another update - my untempt to upgrade again failed. It went through the process, but did not get 10B8. It got 103A. Maybe they know the bugs and have stopped distributing it?


Did you miss type or did it really get 103A? The Humax number was 10A3 and the Phillps is 103A. Just checking.


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

Probaly (likely?) Mistyped. Sorry.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

NP, I've done the same thing. Those two are so close that they are easy to messup. That's why I was saying you had the Phillips. So it still hasn't downloaded the 10B8?


----------



## LVESQ (May 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> NP, I've done the same thing. Those two are so close that they are easy to messup. That's why I was saying you had the Phillips. So it still hasn't downloaded the 10B8?


OK. Maybe you were right. The Info & Test screen says the manufacturer is 300. . that is Philips, isn't it? That would probably explain why there were bugs running the software. Isn't it weird that it let me download it in the first place? I know it did it because I had the 30 second slip. Now, no matter how much I try to redownload it, it doesn't. It says that if have version 103F now.

Life was so much easier with my Sony Directv Tivo unit and my Hughes Directv Tivo unit. When I moved, DTV told me they would not work with the new sat. Too bad. I miss them.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LVESQ said:


> OK. Maybe you were right. The Info & Test screen says the manufacturer is 300. . that is Philips, isn't it? That would probably explain why there were bugs running the software. Isn't it weird that it let me download it in the first place? I know it did it because I had the 30 second slip. Now, no matter how much I try to redownload it, it doesn't. It says that if have version 103F now.
> 
> Life was so much easier with my Sony Directv Tivo unit and my Hughes Directv Tivo unit. When I moved, DTV told me they would not work with the new sat. Too bad. I miss them.
> 
> Thanks


You not incorrect.... 103F is the next version of software for the Phlips Version


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You not incorrect.... 103F is the next version of software for the Phlips Version


So this means our friends with the 300's are finally getting the 30 slip?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> So this means our friends with the 300's are finally getting the 30 slip?


Yep


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep


We should have alot of happy people this week


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

LVESQ said:


> Life was so much easier with my Sony Directv Tivo unit and my Hughes Directv Tivo unit. When I moved, DTV told me they would not work with the new sat. Too bad. I miss them.


Something doesn't sound right about that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... None of the Series 1 DTivos would work with the 72 degree Sats

So if your locals happened to be on that sat after you moved...

Other then that... they would work with the same sats the R15 could work with.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Las Vegas? Locals there are on the 119 sat.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Las Vegas? Locals there are on the 119 sat.


Didn't catch that part, but that would be the only explanation of why the unit would not have worked on a particular sat


----------

